# Show Your Horses Colors



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I am all about the blue lol but I have no pictures right now


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No pics here either sadly, I'll try to get some once it gets nice again. But my color is purple!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Burgundy!  (and navy blue and hunter green, but mainly burgundy!)


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

Lime green and turquoise here!! But no pics right now.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

ORANGE
(and navy blue, blues, and green. Oh and purple. =] )


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Stunning choice, hoofprints!

Aero's color is turquoise.
Holly is a purple girl.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I dont have any pictures since I have gotten all the pieces for my new set up for this year but here are separate pictures of the pieces to it lol 








And heres the bridle








and then a pair of these boots


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

themacpack said:


> Stunning choice, hoofprints!


Thanks!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Teddy's is bright blue.


----------



## thekat555 (Jan 31, 2010)

tuff guys wear pink. xD


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Budweiser Red and White but I just figured out her colors so I'll have to upload pictures later. My mom (having a love for fabric art) is monogramming her red fleece cooler to say Budweiser on both sides, when I start Caleigh in vaulting she'll have red and white polo wraps and the covers to her breast collar are candy cane alternating.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Snapple's colour is purple. 


















Hoofprints- your horse is gorgeous! Burgandy is the perfect color for him!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I really like Robbie in Burgandy, Navy Blue, Baby Blue and White. He is a dapple grey however, and really any color goes amazing with him haha. :] :]


----------



## Blondie-QuarterHorse (Mar 17, 2008)

This pic is was taken back in September 2008.
The writing on it i got a bit bored one day ha.
And my colours are purple .


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

blush said:


> I really like Robbie in Burgandy, Navy Blue, Baby Blue and White. He is a dapple grey however, and really any color goes amazing with him haha. :] :]


 Oh I LOVE his coloring!! He looks great in burgundy!!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I went with blue for my boy (any shade!)










browband by Nutty Saddler


----------

